# All 3 of my bettas are sick, one may die soon, please help!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't get this, my one male, once had beautiful colors, and now he is a pale color, and had lost quite a bit of energy, he doesn't swim constantly like he used to....and my other male, just stopped swimming as much, and looks depressed, and my female is the worst of all...she has stopped eating, has clamped fins, and has stopped swimming, almost all together, I will try to post some pics soon, but do you guys have any ideas on what could have happened...the male that has lost color and the female started getting worse once I gave them some medicine for fin rot, and I was also in the process of conditioning the female when she lost interest in breeding at all....so I don't get it...but I will post pics asap!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

When was the last water change and what size tank or container do you keep them in.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

1 male, the one with the color loss, is in a 2.5 gallon, and I just changed his water about a week ago, the other male is in a 2 gallon, and I changed his water about a week and a half ago, and the female is in a 1 gallon and I changes her water about 2 weeks ago, *But am planning on changing it again tomarrow*


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

One thing is water quality. The best water quality is always the best cure. Try increasing your water changes to about 1/2 the water 2x a week.
Color loss is a sign of stress. 
Beyond that im not sure. If you havn't already posted this in the betta area try that also. RC may be able to help you out with this.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, I will do my best to try to relieve stress, and will start doing more water changes more often...thanks sooooo much for your help fish_doc!!!!


----------

